# Random Question: How many of you who are interested in modeling because of fashion?



## Louis Julius Wang (Jul 13, 2014)

Does your love of clothes make you want to become a model? Some girls who work for agencies get paid very little, and I asked them why they go into modeling...they responded with: " Free accessories and the chance to marry a rich husband".  Is that why women enjoy getting dressed up with make up, etc so they can obtain wealth?


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 13, 2014)

ha, I hate the idea of using someone for money, I just cant stand it... how sad would it be for the person getting used, terrible. I will never marry a guy who has money and use him for that purpose, never!

but if id marry a guy because I love him for who he is, not who/ what I want him to be or have, I know I would be the happiest woman alive, seriously. if he turns out, has money, then fine, but id make sure that id love him even without money.

as for fashion, yes, id love to model, if I had the body, which I obviously have darling (I am joking!) and the face, but also the attitude. fashion is something almost all females adore, or at least find very intriguing, so I would say yes to modelling clothing, why wouldn't I, right? XD

would you @?


----------



## Louis Julius Wang (Jul 13, 2014)

Well I am currently in the industry. It is a tough place of business. The way females get scrutinized and abused by their appearance, it seems like it is never enough because everyone has a different opinion on how beauty should look. I have done a few advertisements for Abercrombie, and I hated it, to be honest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Especially when they spray water in your face.


----------



## Louis Julius Wang (Jul 13, 2014)

I also think dressing up and being fashionable does open up you to more opportunities for suitors. I think it is a natural instinct for women to love fashion in order to find the most suitable mate to produce offspring, live the lifestyle they want, etc. So let's say you do make it as a model, you pretty much open up every man who is willing to court you with gifts, money, attention, etc. It is very interesting how an impression of beauty determines success for women. Then again, this applies for males too. @ Would you enter the modeling world just for the clothes?


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 13, 2014)

wow, its nice to meet someone in the actual business.

you have some awesome points, and I can understand (to a certain degree from an outsiders view) how people would scrutinize and pick on how you look, especially when your in the industry where you are expected to be perfect in every sense- the way you walk, they way you talk, and the way you look- it all adds up, and if you don't fit into the perfect little person mould your supposed to be, your an outsider/weirdo/not good enough. its sad really. the point you made about money and men is so very true, it is (when I think about it) very shallow and sad.

as for if I would join a modelling career just for the clothes is not entirely true. though it would be a huge part of it, it would also come down to money (as in how much I would get paid) and also makeup. I personaly think it would be an ideal reality if modelling was just based on fashion and money, status and makeup didn't really matter.

its quite a good topic you have made as it can bring a lot of discussion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Jul 13, 2014)

I was a model in my teens (omg, this was ages ago, in the 90's) I did editorial and print work, didn't have the body for high fashion but getting booked for things like the Delia*s catalog, Sassy Magazine - that was enough. As a 14/15 year old I had no interest in parlaying my modeling "career" into a rich husband or expensive perks. It was something I could brag about at school, that made a girl from a small town feel like she was more beautiful and more special than her counterparts.

In the end, modelling wasn't for me - I wanted to be an actress, but my parents wouldn't support that, not until I was 18. And unfortunately by that time I was so heavily into the party scene that I basically lost my way and had to choose a new path for my life.

So yeah, a lot of these assumptions are based on the individual and what that person wants to get out of their career. I wouldn't say that all models are in it for the money and/or free clothes. It's definitely going to vary.

ETA: Defini...def..definitely. Okay, overdoing it a bit there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kenny (Jul 14, 2014)

I'd love to model clothes and model in general, just because I like wearing things that look good and to have other people see me flaunting the clothes would be awesome. The perks like free accessories and clothes would just be extra.


----------



## Louis Julius Wang (Jul 15, 2014)

I see. But what extent are you willing to go to make it in the modeling industry?


----------



## Lois F. Loy (Aug 21, 2014)

I am not the least bit interested. I think that the importance placed on modeling and on the model looks and fashion is overstated. Sure, fashion is nice. Sure, being a model has benefits. Is it the one goal of women to be as skinny as a cat walk model and wear the best of accessories?

Do women actually need that?

We criticise men for going after bigger and better cars and so on, and yet aren't we doing the same? Same game, same goals, just different game pieces? 

No, I do not think modelling is that important nor something all women ought to aspire to or feel beholden to. 

I hope that answers it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

